

Steve Balmer going-nuts collection - bleakgadfly
http://onsoftware.en.softonic.com/the-best-and-worst-of-barmy-steve-balmer

======
egiva
Really funny stuff - in the second video (best one hands down - "I'm pooring
ice water on my face!" haha) Balmer reminds me of John Belushi's character in
"Animal House" mixed with Jason Biggs' main character in "American Pie".

